# Install FreeBSD on an USB Drive



## jupper (May 22, 2016)

Hello,

I installed FreeBSD from an USB-Stick to an USB harddrive on my machine. I changed fstab to


```
#
Device        Mountpoint      FStype  Options Dump    Pass#
/dev/da0p2      /               ufs     rw      1       1
/dev/da0p3      none            swap    sw      0       0
```

But every time I restart I'm landing in mountroot an must start my machine by typing in


```
ufs:/dev/da0p2
```

Can anyone help?


----------



## wblock@ (May 22, 2016)

As getopt says, bootcode could be missing from the new drive's boot partition.  But also keep in mind that USB devices are dynamically numbered, so that USB drive could become da1 or da2 when another drive is attached.  Using GPT labels solves that problem.


----------



## jupper (May 25, 2016)

Hey,

Thank you for your answers. Now I have a solution. After adding

```
kern.cam.boot_delay="90000"
```
to /boot/loader.conf, It is working.


----------

